# Amature Clip on the Face



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He looks good! I love that ottoman too!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I use the Oster that has the pop off and on blades so that I can quickly change them. I really like this shaver. I purchased my at PetCo.
_


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

My gosh he's cute... I LOVE his color. It's so sweet and soft looking, like caramel. And his nose!! And that cute little white tuft of hair on his chest- Ohh he's just adorable all around. 

http://www.petco.com/product/109336...1-_-Andis Professional AGC Clipper Kit-109336 
Those are the clippers I got. They're pretty good, but I should warn you: the case is just really awful. The clippers themselves are nice and work fine though.  Detachable blade, quiet, and very good for f/f/t. 
"Durable hard plastic case" my butt. That thing is cheap, thin, and has the most pathetic hinges and organization compartments I've ever seen. LOL. Still glad I got it though. It was fine for the price.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations. I was so nervous last night! But I clearly need to get the good clippers, the pair I have, get hot! I dont like that because I had to keep stopping and thats not good with Olie. He is in the beginning phases of the full standing attention.

I know he has a perfect little white patch of hair, and thanks for the kind words. He is a charmer, let me tell you! I read on a website last night to NOT shave his entire face because he was male........I think thats strange. I like it. 

Oh and the ottoman - mine is the chair - no arms, I need the ottomon though lol!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww lookit the cute face  Good job.

When you get your clippers I'd reccomend you also get one of the coolant sprays to spray on the blades (I personaly like the Andis cool care over the oster myself). Not only does it disinfect and provide a little lube to the blade (you'll still need to clean and oil it though) but it helps keep them cool when they start to warm up. Mostly that is more important when you do feet and face at the same time as most of the time by the third foot my clippers are starting to warm the blade up. The other option would be to buy a couple extra blades and switch them out when they start to get warm. 

With just doing Ollie you should be ok with with a single speed clipper. I have a backup pair made by Andis, it's blue and cost me 70 or 80 bucks at Sally's beauty supply, it also has detachable blades and came with some gaurds with I use for my husbands hair lol. They have the exact same modle for pets BUT of course the pet version is for no reason at all much more expensive. So dont be afraid to use good quality human clippers with detachable blades, they are basicly the same thing  Just within petsmart I think they carry a couple of decent single speed andis clippers as well as double speed ones. 
Here are the ones I bought at Sally's 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Andis-Clippers/SBS-395490,default,pd.html 
They come with a ceramic hairstylist equal to a 40 blade. You DON'T have to use ceramic blades, they take all types of detachable blades so whatever blades you get will be fine. I swear I saw this in a petstore a couple weeks after I purchased them for over 100 bucks. I use mine as an emergancy back up pair, just in case, and to clip my girls FFT since it's really quiet and I can chatter at my husband while I'm doing it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Awww lookit the cute face  Good job.
> 
> When you get your clippers I'd reccomend you also get one of the coolant sprays to spray on the blades (I personaly like the Andis cool care over the oster myself). Not only does it disinfect and provide a little lube to the blade (you'll still need to clean and oil it though) but it helps keep them cool when they start to warm up. Mostly that is more important when you do feet and face at the same time as most of the time by the third foot my clippers are starting to warm the blade up. The other option would be to buy a couple extra blades and switch them out when they start to get warm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detail. I think I am going to take this advise on the clippers!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Birdie said:


> My gosh he's cute... I LOVE his color. It's so sweet and soft looking, like caramel. And his nose!! And that cute little white tuft of hair on his chest- Ohh he's just adorable all around.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/109336...1-_-Andis Professional AGC Clipper Kit-109336
> Those are the clippers I got. They're pretty good, but I should warn you: the case is just really awful. The clippers themselves are nice and work fine though.  Detachable blade, quiet, and very good for f/f/t.
> "Durable hard plastic case" my butt. That thing is cheap, thin, and has the most pathetic hinges and organization compartments I've ever seen. LOL. Still glad I got it though. It was fine for the price.


Thank you! I know his nose is not the preferred color for some but I liked the color along with the green eyes.....dreamy


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Andis AGP 2-Speed Clipper 139.99









I just got this one... it cuts through hair like butter and is very quiet and easy to use... it does heat up though, but I have more then one blade so I just interchange them. I have a small cordless one for feet and it works awesome too! Isn't grooming FUN?! I'm lovin it! And learning SO much!! I'm still looking for a great pair of shears! They're on my Christmas list! lol


----------

